# Tunnel dimensions



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I will be constructing a tunnel soon for the railway, and biggest locomotive so far is a Bachmann K-27, but there are bigger locos out there!

What size should I make the hight and width of my tunnel to accommodate everyone’s locomotives on a straight tunnel?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My min for everything is 8" wide by 10.5 tall on straights


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the numbers.

On second thought I think my Accucraft long caboose is higher than the k-27


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Measure the height of your tallest piece of rolling stock, and add 1.5 inches as a minimum for the tunnel "body" itself. The prepared person may take that internal height to 3 inches above minumum... 
You can always force the perspective, or adjust to minimum clearances by altering the height of your portals...


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

How long is this tunnel going to be? If more than about 3 feet, it would be easier to work in the middle if it were larger. My tunnel is 15 feet long, it is big enough to crawl into (from the hidden end. The only end that is visible is ~ 12 inches high.)


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Not 100% sure how long it will be, but it won't be much longer than a few feet. 

I do plan to add a bit of a buffer to the dimensions to make sure anything will go through it.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Just measured up my Accucraft caboose and Bachmann k-27. 

The caboose is the highest 22cm (from bottom of tie to top of stack) and the K-27 is the widest at 16cm (across the cylinders). 

Marty’s size seems near spot on and it includes Duncan’s buffer.


----------

